# Call fish 9-1-1



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

My baby P's are dying off like flies !! I went out this morning and saw a few of them sitting on the bottom of the tank, so I scooped em out and placed in a seperate tank to watch them. within2 hours I have lost 3 babies !! It looks like their skin is falling off their body !! I have dumped more skin coating stuff in with the tank, but I dont know if this is even the problem. Does anyone have any ideas ? They all seemed fine last night when I checked on them ebfore I went to sleep. PLEASE let me know if you have any ideas !!







I cant do anything today before I go to work. I just hope the 3 I have left can survive till tomorrow.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It sure sounds like high ammonia. You need to do a chem test on your water right away. Have you done a water change yet?

BTW, lay off the stress coat and other meds until you/we get a handle on what's going on.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking ammonia also. Was your tank cycled when you added the little guys?


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

yes it was cycled, I jsut did a water change wednesday. I dont have a tst kit but I am going to get one right away. will keep everyone updated


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

well as of 1130 PM friday I have lost 3 babies. I got the other 3 in a holding tank with water from one of the other tanks. 2 of them seem ok for now as the other one sits on the bottom gulping air. As posted earlier it looks like thier skin is just falling off of them. I dont have a test kit at the monent so I dont know what exactly is wrong with them. I am heading to the store tomorrow to grab everything tomorrow. I will post in the morning to update the remaining 3 fish.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

well I am a mass murderer !! all 6 of my baby Ps have died off. I have not tested the tank yet to see what was wrong with it, but it musta been something real bad sinec my Pleco as well is doing the belly float. I have never had any troubles in the past with my other fish, so I assumed I would have the same good fortune with my babies. Well I was wrong. I am not going to give up though. I am gunna head to the store and stock up on all the supplies needed in case this happens again. I will get my tank squared away and order more. This has taught me that its better to be safe than sorry. Well I am off to the store.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

31 babies?
how bid of a tank?


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Mantis,

I am sure you are referring to my first post.



> just hope the 3 I have left can survive till tomorrow.


thats not 31, but 3 that I have left. I dont see anywhere else im my posts that could have been a mistake. Man if I killed 31 babies I think I would just about cry. But I am saddened and in no hurry to get more since I am going to take my time and make sure my tanks are 100% safe now.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

So what ever happened with the water test? was it high ammonia?


----------

